
AgTech Hackathon in Central Coast CA - anap
http://www.herscripthacks17.eventbrite.com
======
anap
Come Hack the night away on April 29-30th. First time Hackers are welcomed.
Facebook will be providing workshops for first time hackers to help you get
started with your project. Checkout the eventbrite page to register. Everyone
is welcome to come and no, you do not have to be in college to participate.
www.herscripthacks17.eventbrite.com

